# Casein Protein and Workout



## alejogo (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi everybody, I'm new here and I'm looking for some advise on what should I do
I'm actually working out 5 days per week on the gym and would like to start drinking casein protein shake before going to bed. 
The problem is that I dont workout always at the same time, it may vary because of my schedule. So I was wondering if I should still drink it before bed or when, I mean,  If I workout in the morning and drink the shake at night it still does something?
Thanks everybody


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to ugb. Yea u can actually benefit a lot from drinking that casein shake especially if ur gonna train in the morning.  I would continue drinking them at night no matter what cuz at least ur always supplying ur body with essential amino acids while sleeping. I use to always drink casein as well b4 bedtime but I have stopped recently cuz I already eat 5-6 meals throughout the day and that's usually enough food for me.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome aboard 
I use Greek yogurt at night


----------



## alejogo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for your answers!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forums, please make yourself at home and enjoy your time here. 

My first question to you would be, why do you think you need the casein before bed time?


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Welcome to the forums, please make yourself at home and enjoy your time here.
> 
> My first question to you would be, why do you think you need the casein before bed time?



Because Jay Cutler does, it is in all the mags.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Because Jay Cutler does, it is in all the mags.



He's got dem aesthetics brah!!! Lol.

 I'm just trying to see his reasoning for using it. We know whole foods work great and contain vital micros but I get that some ppl are just too busy and need to supplement. Some days I take in up to 150g of protein just in shakes. I try and not make it a habit but the convenience and price makes it an attractive choice. I do prefer a good burger or steak or chicken to a shake but again...some ppl need the convenience factor. I want to make sure hes using it for the right reasons and not throwing money away bc as you so eloquently put it "all the mags say you need it" haha


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2014)

Casein is considered a slow releasing protein, people will consume casein before bed because they feel the slow releasing protein will keep their bodies nourished while they sleep. It's hard for some people to eat a meal before bed ( not me, I'll slam down a 1/2 dozen eggs before bed easy ) so a casein shake is an  easy alternative .


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> He's got dem aesthetics brah!!! Lol.
> 
> I'm just trying to see his reasoning for using it. We know whole foods work great and contain vital micros but I get that some ppl are just too busy and need to supplement. Some days I take in up to 150g of protein just in shakes. I try and not make it a habit but the convenience and price makes it an attractive choice. I do prefer a good burger or steak or chicken to a shake but again...some ppl need the convenience factor. I want to make sure hes using it for the right reasons and not throwing money away bc as you so eloquently put it "all the mags say you need it" haha



Hahaha!  I know!  Convenience does come into play......  Now-a-days Im a shredded chicken and a side of cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Casein is considered a slow releasing protein, people will consume casein before bed because they feel the slow releasing protein will keep their bodies nourished while they sleep. It's hard for some people to eat a meal before bed ( not me, I'll slam down a 1/2 dozen eggs before bed easy ) so a casein shake is an  easy alternative .



This goes into the point I wanted to make Seeker, that so long as total daily nutritional needs are met, the timing of them is of much much lesser importance ie casein before bed or PWO nutrition etc. I'm not saying you can't eat before bed but if you've met your needs during the day that's the single most important factor to body comp and the timing should be based on convenience and lifestyle factors.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Hahaha!  I know!  Convenience does come into play......  Now-a-days Im a shredded chicken and a side of cottage cheese before bed.



I fukking hate ch**se lmao. You'll never see me eating it. You'll actually see me holding my breath when walking by the ch**se aisle in the grocery store hanaha.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I fukking hate ch**se lmao. You'll never see me eating it. You'll actually see me holding my breath when walking by the ch**se aisle in the grocery store hanaha.



Oooh u know I love cheese cuz im a Green Bay Packers fan. Cheeseheads baby....Go pack Go........yea goin home :'(


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 10, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Oooh u know I love cheese cuz im a Green Bay Packers fan. Cheeseheads baby....Go pack Go........yea goin home :'(



That's the reason I'll never visit Wisconsin lmao.


----------



## halfwit (Jan 10, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> That's the reason I'll never visit Wisconsin lmao.



Ohhhhhhhh Doc, your hatred of cheese makes me sad.  

I know that the "golden hour" of consuming protein has been discussed a zillion times, but every time I come across something like this, it makes me think twice about the timing of consumed protein for muscle synthesis.  

It's my understanding that a slow-digesting protein is beneficial at bed time as we do the vast majority of our cellular reconstruction at that time.  Of course for every study that indicates this is true, there is another showing that it's false.  I personally do what Steelers4Life does, and eat up on that Greek Yogurt.

My .02c


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 10, 2014)

casein creates a gel lining in your stomach (along with a lot of other dairy protein) and that is why its ideal before bed........

if you consume a lot of it (50g +) it will take up to 7/8hrs to digest, so you will be a trickle of amino's all night long, and cutler does it too, so it has to make you hoooge.  has to...lol


----------



## JackC4 (Jan 11, 2014)

You can drink casein before bed add milk to it it tastes better, I eat cottage cheese when I don't want to have a shake.


----------

